# Rear PTO mower



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

So todays problem is... Just finished service on my Land Pride FDR 1660 mower deck, nothing out of the ordinary, grease, gear box fluid check, belt tension, etc. all went well. I went out to the field to mow....holy cow no more than 10 feet out I hear this loud screeching and, tractor power is pulled down almost to a stall....tractor is a JD 750 with no problems till this! I checked everything I can think of, all pulleys on deck and everything spins free by hand.
I do hear a slight rattling coming from the rear of the tractor that I was not tuned into before. Only thing I did different this time was pulling the drive shaft apart, I doubt this could be the cause. Is there a special alignment required for the shaft? I did notice that one of the plastic sleeves are not turning. This is frustrating, everything worked well till this maintenance.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The plastic sleeve on the PTO driveshaft to the mower is supposed to turn freely. Put the tractor in neutral, lock the clutch down with the storage lock, PTO in neutral, mower disconnected, and turn the PTO shaft by hand.

My guess is you have a failed PTO bearing internal to the tractor, and the shaft will not turn by hand.


----------



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The plastic sleeve on the PTO driveshaft to the mower is supposed to turn freely. Put the tractor in neutral, lock the clutch down with the storage lock, PTO in neutral, mower disconnected, and turn the PTO shaft by hand.
> 
> My guess is you have a failed PTO bearing internal to the tractor, and the shaft will not turn by hand.


Thank you for your reply. I did remove the PTO shaft again. PTO on rear of the tractor spins freely by hand, the gearbox on the mower cannot be turned by hand which is expected, it will turn with a vice grip. I took apart the safety cover on the shaft, I found the locking
tabs were broken but one, the sleeve was rotated in the lock position.
I manage to move it back to the unlock position, everything seems
to be working again. I still am doubtful that this was the problem. I wonder if it could have been? Where should the sleeve be rotated...Lock or unlock?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I presume by safety cover you are referring to the plastic sleeve on the PTO to implement driveline. The tabs on those are there to simply lock the assembly to the end caps and slider bearings so the safety chains on each end keep it from snagging and wrapping something to the point the driveline binds. 

What I suspect is something caught the safety sleeve and twisted it into the driveline. 

Check the safety chain on the mower end of the driveline. Did it by chance get caught up in the belt drive on top of the mower itself? That would bind the works.


----------



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> I presume by safety cover you are referring to the plastic sleeve on the PTO to implement driveline. The tabs on those are there to simply lock the assembly to the end caps and slider bearings so the safety chains on each end keep it from snagging and wrapping something to the point the driveline binds.
> 
> What I suspect is something caught the safety sleeve and twisted it into the driveline.
> 
> Check the safety chain on the mower end of the driveline. Did it by chance get caught up in the belt drive on top of the mower itself? That would bind the works.


Well, that is interesting that you mention that. The cover that has two broken tabs was on the tractor end, where the chain mounts is broken, chain is missing. I just wrapped a new chain around the collar with a wire tie until I get a repair kit. Seems to work fine right now but I see your point. I'll let you know how I make out after I install the repair kit. Thanks for the input.


----------



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

I repaired the PTO shaft, all is well now. thanks for the help.


----------

